# New-to-Roux: A Beginner's Guide



## Solvador Cubi (Jul 7, 2018)

Here is my latest one-page, info-sheet. This one is to help beginners as a start to Roux.
my goals, as usual, are:
a small number of algorithms
a decently low move count

This one is called... "New-to-Roux" (NtR)
it suggests about 16 algorithms and can be done in as few as 60 moves!

http://www.solvexio.cf/app/#/New-to-Roux

There are 3 major steps:

1. Block Building, starting in a sort of Salvia way, but users can have leeway in this intuitive first step.
The two 1x2x3 blocks are set up with purposely out-of-place slot-pairs and can be completed in a decent 28 moves.

2. LL corners, using algs in only 6 basic structures to orient then permute them in about 16 moves.
This can be useful for someone before learning full, 42-alg, CMLL.

3. Last 6 Edges - about 18 moves
For orientation, I broke the 9 patterns down into cases that use just 5 basic "alg" sequences.
Then 2-step permutation using around 10 moves.


The longest algs (for corners) will already be familiar to someone coming from a CFOP background.
These other Roux-specfic concepts are not new, just laid out for folks that are New to Roux!


I'm excited to show how a beginner method with learnable intuition and a low number of algs can still achieve 60-move solves!

let me know your thoughts, as thinking about it from a beginners point of view.

thanks,
-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## Untrue (Jul 8, 2018)

I think this is an excellent idea. Im currently trying to learn roux but havent been able to find a good tutorial. Hopefully you'll change that.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Jul 9, 2018)

thanks "untrue". I realize it's difficult to understand all the details of something that's explained on just one page.
I would love to have the time to make videos walking through this (and others I've done), but for now all I've got are these pages that I think of as reference sheets to remind someone of the specifics.


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 9, 2018)

I used Salvia Method to get a good start on Roux Method. Salvia is a good beginner method to start Roux. This is like a good improvement to it or good transition to get better in Roux.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Oct 29, 2018)

I recently updated this one-page, info-sheet with a simpler step to orient the Last 6 Edges.
Let me know what you think.

http://www.solvexio.cf/app/#/New-to-Roux 


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## Cubing Fr3aK (Feb 23, 2019)

Untrue said:


> I think this is an excellent idea. Im currently trying to learn roux but havent been able to find a good tutorial. Hopefully you'll change that.








Recently made a video that may help.its a dl dr variant of roux geared toward beginners.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 14, 2019)

Since this is one one of my most viewed posts, I should give a new URL link since my other domain expired.

All of my Info sheets can be see on a google drive through this link:
http://tinyurl.com/solvexio 


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

Solvador Cubi said:


> I realized that a standard Roux solve finishes with CE (Corners then Edges)
> So I wondered how it would be to change it to an OP ending (Orientation then Permutation)
> 
> Here's the link to a one-page sheet with those changes: http://www.solvexio.cf/app/#/New-to-Roux
> ...


THAT SITE IS UNSTABLE!!!! i when't on the link (in quote above) and some very disturbing (sexually) pictures appeared on my screen! don't go on that LINK!!!!!!


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Oct 25, 2019)

That site is back again. My solvexio.cf domain expired and the host did that!

sorry about that.


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 30, 2019)

Thank you for the change


----------

